# Questions about union



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In 42 years I have missed one day.


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

Most locals try to keep their apprentices employed at all times. However, sometimes the work in one area is so slow, you can end up being a traveling apprentice. 

How much you work after you top out will depend a lot on you. Develop good work habits and a good reputation while you're an apprentice & you'll stay busy.

Good luck.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

brian john said:


> In 42 years I have missed one day.


Edit Brian. I posted before I read. You missed one day of work due to lack of work? That is what you mean?


----------



## I Conduit (May 4, 2009)

Kirk89 said:


> I have a few questions that I need answering before making this career choice. I'm 22 years old and have worked a few different jobs after high school (went to university for 2 years before dropping out, it just wasn't for me). Anyway I have decided the only way I'm going to be happy is if I'm working with my hands and I'm on my feet all day. I've looked at other trades but this one seems to appeal to me the most.
> 
> 1. From what I understand getting laid off is part of the trade. Do apprentices usually stay working or by the time you hit your 3rd year do you not work as much because your more expensive to the employer. I got information from this thread at bodybuilding.com - http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=131483813&page=1
> is it accurate?
> ...


I'm sure every local union has it's own employment history, try to find out when the Local, to which you will be applying to, has their meetings. Hang around the entrance before the meeting and try to engage some members in conversation about becoming an apprentice. Ask them how much time they lost since they started, (hint, ask the older guys first). 
I'm in Northeastern Pennsylvania, in 37 years I have averaged 11 months a year.


----------



## Kirk89 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I have looked through some threads in this forum as well, and it seems the work situation is not good to say the least. I guess it all depends on where your located.
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/whats-like-being-union-electrician-8621/
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/question-about-union-23112/

The first thread makes me think that being unemployed is part of the trade no matter how hard you work. Sorry if I'm asking the same question twice, I just don't want to pick a career that essestionaly has no work much of the time.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

Kirk89 said:


> Thanks for the replies, I have looked through some threads in this forum as well, and it seems the work situation is not good to say the least. I guess it all depends on where your located.
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/whats-like-being-union-electrician-8621/
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/question-about-union-23112/
> 
> The first thread makes me think that being unemployed is part of the trade no matter how hard you work. Sorry if I'm asking the same question twice, I just don't want to pick a career that essestionaly has no work much of the time.


Is Halifax experiencing a growth period, with lots of construction? That's generally a crude indicator regarding how busy the trades are. I'm in southern Alberta, and in 20 years of knowing electricians, I've only ever heard of a very few without work to do. But Calgary has also been booming for some time, and all the trades out here are pretty busy, even with the oilpatch out of the equation.

Is the union pretty prominent out there?


----------



## Kirk89 (May 12, 2012)

The Union does seem to be the big out here, I also see tons of non union work vans around when driving. I have a friend from high school who is union that I see at the gym from time to time. I havn't spoke to him in a while but I do know as a 1st year he was getting laid off but got on steady with a contractor eventually. 
The main reason I'm looking into to this is because the shipyard here was awarded a government contract to build military ships for the next 30 years starting in 2014. Seems like a good gig if I can eventually get hired their.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Edit Brian. I posted before I read. You missed one day of work due to lack of work? That is what you mean?


Correct.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I envy those who have been able to work full time such as Brian. Of course that is area dependent. I have busted my *ss for my entire five year apprenticeship and have stayed steadily employed up until last year where i was off for around 7 months.

I will say I have been laid off so guys I could work circles around could keep their job as they were in tight with the company/foreman (relative or just a suck ass). I do not let that change my work habits though and show up on time everyday ready to work.

Eventually I hope to find somewhere to keep me working steady. However that would require being in an area where this is work. As of right now in my area there is barely any. It appears to be feast or famine for the majority of the IBEW.

I hope the tide turns soon as I will be graduating in 3 months. Unfortunately I don't see work coming for years to my local. Even then I doubt it will be like it was when I joined in 2006. We were putting out travelers in our local then. Now my local is at 50% unemployment. 

Most journeyman have told me do not plan on working year round. Save your money and dont get into too much debt.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> I envy those who have been able to work full time such as Brian. Of course that is area dependent. I have busted my *ss for my entire five year apprenticeship and have stayed steadily employed up until last year where i was off for around 7 months.
> t.


This area has been pretty much recession proof since I have worked. We have been lucky, with the NIH and all the medical research, military, government, and dot coms.


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

I have to say the same. In four years I've had literally no days off between companies. When I was non-union I always had a job lined up before I jumped ship. When I got laid off in the union I had a new job the same day for the company I'm at now. They are great, they really try to keep guys. Out of 6 sparkys that work here, 5 of them have been employed for more then 15 years steady.


----------



## Sparkypyro (Nov 2, 2011)

In 13 years I have only not worked when I chose to(vacations). Work hard, stay employed, at least in this area(L.A). I have seen dozens of guys come and go, the ones that last and get transfers to other jobs are the ones that show up on time EVERY time, don't drag ass, do good work and don't take shortcuts.

One big thing is I am amazed at the number of guys that mis work non Mondays, here and there is fine but some guys just don't seem to get it and are the first to go.


----------



## Kirk89 (May 12, 2012)

Do most guys stay with one contractor for thier career, once they prove thier a diligent worker. It's great I'm getting positive feedback, it just seems a lot of union guys struggle to stay busy. I guess thier the ones who always slack and don't bust a** everyday.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Kirk89 said:


> ... it just seems a lot of union guys struggle to stay busy. I guess thier the ones who always slack and don't bust a** everyday.


Not all men are created equal.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Once again staying busy is a product of your location and to some extent your work ethic.

If you have a speciality you stand a better chance of staying employed, of course in a slow area getting a speciality could be tough and these jobs are coveted.

I have know basic electricians that stayed employed for a good portion of their careers due to being in an area with full employment, but when the down turn came, the sat for a long period of time. But this happened in many fields not just construction. I have also know basic electricians that are unemployed quite often due to their attitude. 

You seldom meet (IME) speciality electricians with an attitude or that are union lawyers.


----------



## Swayze (May 3, 2012)

If youre in a strong union area...join the union. If you get laid off when youre a journeyman , plan for it...Create a back up plan where you can start with side work or have other types of work you can do. Never limit yourself to just union jobs. Live within your means and think outside the box. Some guys get laid off and some guys never see much time on the books. Its the way it works but always plan for bad times. If you make the right plans youll be all set.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Swayze said:


> If youre in a strong union area...join the union. If you get laid off when youre a journeyman , plan for it...*Create a back up plan where you can start with side work or have other types of work you can do. *Never limit yourself to just union jobs. Live within your means and think outside the box. Some guys get laid off and some guys never see much time on the books. Its the way it works but always plan for bad times. If you make the right plans youll be all set.



I think union side jobbers are listed below open shops workers in the annals of most looked down upon workers, but those that set such rules.


----------



## Swayze (May 3, 2012)

brian john said:


> I think union side jobbers are listed below open shops workers in the annals of most looked down upon workers, but those that set such rules.


Maybe its different in Boston..where there's no open shops. Union contractors here mainly stick to commercial and industrial work. Residential is fair game up here, no one cares if your hustling on the side as long as you dont compete with union ec's.


----------

